# Is anyone here comfortable with their MBTI type?



## TGW (May 4, 2012)

If so, what's that like? I feel like I can relate to almost all of them and I have no clue which I am. While I think MBTI (with the addition of cognitive functions) gets at a lot of aspects of personality, I'm wondering if it's even valid. So, if you'd be so kind as to give me some outside perspective to work with, I have a few questions.

Do you doubt your type at all? Does your type mean anything to you? Do you really see yourself reflected in your type? What about other types? Are there aspects of your identity/personality that you don't see in your type? Are you familiar with cognitive functions? If so, what do you think about them as it pertains to how you judge/perceive? Do you think the judge/perceive paradigm is valid? Why are you even interested in personality? Is it academic? Is it part of a search for identity? Something else?

Please feel free to answer all or some of the questions. Don't worry about writing a lot because I _will _read it. I'm very interested. The main thing is: do you really identify with your MBTI type and are you familiar with the cognitive functions?


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

I think MBTI is pseudoscience, but it's been therapeutic for me. I think it helps to view yourself through an archetypical lens from time to time, because human brains don't do well with too much ambiguity and uncertainty. This is especially true for young people because they tend to be drowning in uncertainty anyway.

I found out about MBTI when I was about 10 I think. I typed as INFP then INTP. I thought about both. I didn't feel either type fit me perfectly just based on the type descriptions but it helped in the sense that I felt I could identify as an INxP, or as I saw it, a quiet nerd with messy habits who didn't fit in. It helped me not feel like I have to be like other kids, particularly my older sister who is an ExxJ. In other words, learning about personality theory helped me to accept the differences between me and other people.

I re-typed myself as ISTP in my early twenties. This happened while I was in university trying to become a professional academic, or at least exploring the possibility. I used to feel inadequate compared to my classmates who were much more abstract-minded and curious about theoretical subjects. I thought I was mentally lazy, or just not driven enough.

I don't remember exactly how it happened but it occurred to me I might just not be cut out for the kind of life I was trying to live. I looked at the definitions of "sensor" and "intuitive" again. I thought about it, and I realized I might fall more into the sensor category. Somehow it hadn't occurred to me before, probably because both my parents are intuitives and in some ways I'd been glorifying intuitives my whole life.

After that, honestly, I've been pretty comfortable with my type. It doesn't define my entire identity but it serves as a sort of inner baseline for who "normal me" is. Not necessarily who I want to be, but how I am under normal circumstances when I'm not being overly influenced by people or situations. It helps me decide when I'm trying too hard to be something I'm not, when I'm really pushing myself to develop my weak points, and when I'm being too complacent. If I've been, say, acting like a stereotypical ESFJ, I might conclude that I'm going crazy. If I relate too hard with an ISTP type description, it means it's time to get out of my comfort zone.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

Not really. I don't know my type. I've been typed as INTP and ENTP by those who are close to me and interested in MBTI. I have recently been typed ISFP, ISTJ, and INTP by some random people on the internet.

I don't think it would be too hard to get "comfortable".

(Edit: As for my test results, I get INTP, INTX, or INTJ. A few times I got ISTP, but that was very long ago.)


----------



## glittercloud (Jan 19, 2018)

My journey with MBTI has been a long, arduous, puzzling one. I want to begin by saying I find the human mind so breathtakingly fascinating. No matter what my type, I find it beautiful, and will always revere its mystery. However, my understanding of it forever wavers. Studying the human mind is a very fragile and difficult matter. You might think yourself one way one day, and completely different the next. How can we define ourselves? Can we pinpoint thousands of thoughts, complex structures, desires, stories, memories, into one box? Perhaps not, but that won't stop me from trying, because MBTI is utterly intoxicating, even though I know it can never complete me.

When I first learned about my type as MBTI, it felt right. Like an old friend that I had always known and never questioned in my life because they dazzled my heart and made me feel happy. We said hello, hugged, spoke, it felt right. There was no confusion because I felt that we fit together. But the more I tapped into the world of MBTI, the more I realized that there were other types, other dimensions to personality that existed. When somebody typed me as an IxFP, the door to ISFP opened, one that I had never considered. And it felt jarringly wrong. In my heart, I wanted to cling to INFP, but something insatiable kept pulling me towards INFP. Perhaps I idolized it too much, believing it captured my entire soul. I didn't want to believe that I could be anything else, but my mind kept whizzing with questions about who I was. The deeper I traveled into MBTI, the more and more lost I felt. I challenged the most intimate aspects of who I was. Am I kind? Am I good? Am I truly human? My search for myself carved my days and nights, resulted in my tears, epiphanies, breakdowns. For years I have been mesmerized by these eight glittering functions, and they have subconsciously dictated my life in more ways than one. How they arrange in me is still an utter mystery, and I can never truly understand which ones I use.

I first thought I was an INFP in almost every aspect. Looking at the world through eyes of poetry, constantly bathing in emotion, never feeling like I belonged, desiring intimacy and magic. But then my mom would tell me stories of how I was so tactile as a child. I loved eating crayons and creams and was very sensorily exploratory. It all seemed so unforgettably Se to me, and then I began to dissolve into confusion. It might have boiled down to something else-glimmers of Aspberger's I exhibited in childhood, but it could also mean a high sensing function. I would, many times, sacrifice myself to fit in. I would hide my beliefs beneath the surface, become drowned in gossip, and act fake, which led me to wonder if I was a Fe user in disguise. There have been so many infinite layers to who I am. Searching for my type has felt like looking for a glint of light in a complete avalanche of darkness. I am most likely, I have come to accept, an ISFP. Even though ESFP, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFJ, ENFJ, or virtually any type could be true. However, nothing feels like the magical, cinderella slipper. 

When I put ISFP in my toes, it fits almost perfectly, but something feels wrong. When I put on INFP, the shoe sometimes feels too tight, sometimes too loose, but I always feel magical and right when I wear it. Maybe I'm completely biased, delusional. Maybe I lied to myself about who I was for the past three years. It's disturbing, terrifying, shameful. But it's also so very human. To see yourself in one lens and lose yourself in another, to notice thousands of contradicting glimmers of who you are, to never feel satisfied in the search of your core-it's so beautifully, and undeniably, human.

My search for personality is a difficult one to define. I fell into it, and I fell deeply. The hole feels inexhaustible but so tantalizingly beautiful. To keep falling, surrendering to myself, searching for the true colors of who I am is something delightful and magical. It's the mystery your life gives to you. I never actively tried to seek myself, but my heart desires it desperately. It's something I need, my life's blood, like Nancy Drew solves crimes. Searching for myself gives me a sense of purpose, I suppose. It mesmerizes my mind and hones my heart. It's precious and essential. Sometimes it eclipsed my relationship with God, and I would spend too much time obsessively searching for my personality. I think it is, at least, from a Christian viewpoint, more sacred and freeing to give the mystery of your mind to God and let Him reveal to you your innermost secrets because who you are is too overwhelmingly vast to understand completely. But, MBTI has still been very intriguing to me. Perhaps I let it consume me too much.

I still feel at odds with accepting that I could be anything other than INFP, truthfully. Even though, for instance, I find INFJ beautiful as a type and love the idea of being one (truthfully, they are too spectacular and wise and just beautiful for me to be one, and I feel that I am not good enough to even consider myself to be one) something in me aches because it isn't INFP. It felt like the glittering key to all that I wondered about myself. But now I have begun to let go. I have begun to relish in all the bits and pieces, all the dark, unpleasant, horrifying pieces of myself. And sink into the gloriously multifaceted puzzle of who I am: glittercloud, a girl with infinite contradictions.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't doubt my type anymore, as it took me years to confirm my type, and I also have to observe my interactions with people in order to figure out which type I am.
E.g, in the working world, I noticed that strong Te types types such as ESTJ managers tend to treat me like trash, while strong Se types such as ESTPs colleagues and managers tend to be really kind toward me. And this helped me to figure out that I'm an Se suggestive and Te PoLR, making me an IEI in socionics, hence INFJ in mbti.


----------



## ?/Observer*35 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am very resonating of my type, I have challenged it's validity of a proper personality identification. Of myself Due to my inability to accept the first answer . Without properly testing to see the variance. I am not much into accepting labels as I believe it is not the label that defines the individual but the individual that defines the label . Meaning people often act a part to fit the label. Example: trends, memes which are all replicators hivemind and parasitic in function. Hosting individuals and spreading along the course. those are just a couple of examples where individuality is highjacked the same or similar could fall into other catigories . Not to deliniate any further . So I began a diachronic approach thru difference in mood on multifarious personality type test's. I have never swayed from the personality type of INFJ and without much surprise because when I discovered this information I didn't know anything about it. But looking deeper into it began to give myself understanding ,and allowed me to accept myself better. With weaknesses or just my feeling of always being there but not there. Consciously- Unconscious. I lived in my head growing up. And still. I have a fascination with human behavior. I observe people everywhere I go engaged or disengaged discerning kinesics, pragmatics and how I can only explain with the word empathic. I've always had a deeper connection of understanding and detecting emotions. Something I don't consciously- strive to achieve just idk a unconscious feeling as in where I feel what is around me. energy's or something. But while the information of the subconscious Observation I guess comes to me unconsciously it is delivered to my consciousness and becoming of awareness and then analyzed and I just can't put words to it so I'm done trying to deliniate. It's a thing. Ok. The same with overanalyzing . It just happens idk how to say it it's hard to elucidate on certain things even though I try. Or maybe a explanation is Idk I'm highly perspicacious.. lol I digress I don't need to tell all of why what and how . To summarize the headline without word vomit. I fit the label because I have a definitive translation to it . I'm ontological in mind abstract . And (NI ). Is def my dominant function. Among so many more linkings I am comfortability uncomfortable with being a INFJ as alot of the time I'm unaccepting of myself and hold to high of expectations. Unacheavable really.Because if I would ever achieve them I would set it even higher . And even though im great around people and likeable I never truly feel accepted. I just feel so different. Idk how to explain that either. Not going to try. do as of lately need to exersise my FE as I have been highly introverted . But I am helping a older disabled man I met in my travels. He lives off grid on a ranch alone and was in disarray and disheveled. I have been here for many months now and focus all my energy and time trying to rebuild his life and give him a new beginning it's a deep story and not for discussion here. But I do live far away from people now in the middle of nowhere and I go into society 1a month. For supplies. But this man is in very much need of help and has nobody. He is allowing me to boondock On his ranch in my RV and offers food . I'm happy with that as I'm a minimalist. Back to topic.that I've tried to digress I have a problem with over explanation. So I will try to finish my discourse. I'm comfortable with the many traits of INFJ. But feel as a walking contradiction . Because I well I just am . I don't mean to be I just self analyze all the time and I have deduced that about myself. Idk I'm beginning to think now that being INFJ is a gift along with a curse . So many positives but becoming synchronic to negatives. But then I'm also aware that I am also hard on myself and my determination of a negative could quite be in my head .and unseen by the observation of others. Or held trivial. Idk I now sense I have gone into a level of ambivalence of myself to a lighter degree. I'm just fixated on self improvement . I might as well start talking in ad jab I don't even know why my fingers are typing the thoughts that come to mind. Maybe because I'm trying to give a meaningful answer to this question. Or now I'm questioning the question. And asking myself am I really comfortable with my type . Hmmm. I will just stick with my previous uncomfortably comfortable. . there's to much to think about now so I digress I am in need of a discombobulation . I end here my semantics and strange syntax. Have a wonderful day/night. If your head hurts .mine does too..


----------

